# Sony Launches New G Master Brand of Interchangeable Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

```
<strong>Three new models including 24-70mm F2.8 Zoom, 85mm F1.4 Prime and 70-200mm F2.8 Zoom deliver unrivaled imaging experiences </strong></p>
<p>NEW YORK, Feb. 3, 2016 – Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today introduced their flagship G Master™ brand of interchangeable lenses.</p>
<p>Sony’s new brand includes three new E-mount full frame lenses including a 24-70mm constant F2.8 standard zoom, an 85mm F1.4 prime and a 70-200mm constant F2.8 telephoto zoom.   Representing the ultimate blend of high resolution and beautiful bokeh, the new lenses feature Sony’s innovative optical element technology, design and calibration.  This allows them to produce still image and video content with a level of detail and expression that has never before been possible.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24591 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8432603001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8432603001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8432603001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8432603001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8432603001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5617843223.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5617843223-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5617843223" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5617843223-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5617843223-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5603456454.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5603456454-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5603456454" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5603456454-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5603456454-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3191425824.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3191425824-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3191425824" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3191425824-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3191425824-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The new G Master brand represents the finest and most impressive group of lenses that Sony has ever brought to market,” said Neal Manowitz, Vice President of Digital Imaging at Sony Electronics.  “With our knowledge of what the future will bring for digital imaging, we have designed these lenses and can ensure that the G Master brand will inspire and ‘wow’ photographers and videographers for years to come.”</p>
<p><strong>New FE24-70mm F2.8 GM Standard Zoom Lens</strong></p>
<p>Featuring some of the most advanced lens technologies in market today, the new FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM (model SEL2470GM) is the ultimate choice for those seeking the highest possible optical performance for portrait, travel and event photography or even simple everyday shooting<sup class="green">1</sup>.</p>
<p>The new lens is built with three aspherical elements including a newly developed, extremely precise XA (extreme aspherical) element that reduces aberration and delivers the ultimate resolution throughout the entire zoom range and aperture range, as well as from corner to corner of all image files. Additionally, an ED (Extra-low-Dispersion) glass element and Super ED glass element keep chromatic aberration to a minimum while maximizing resolution and bokeh without any unnatural coloration.</p>
<p>The lens features a 9-bladed aperture that maintains a near circular shape at all settings and is coated with Sony’s original Nano AR coating to suppress reflections and ensure spectacular contrast and clarity.</p>
<p>The new FE24-70mm F2.8 GM lens has a direct drive SSM (Super Sonic Wave Motor) focusing system that works with incredible efficiency thanks to a new set of algorithms that positions the lens elements quickly and accurately. The motor is smooth and quiet, making it an ideal choice for shooting both still images as well as movies.</p>
<p>To maximize usability, the lens is dust and moisture resistant and features a compact, streamlined design that includes AF/MF switch as well as focus hold, zoom lock and hood release buttons.</p>
<p>Two new matching filters for the FE24-70mm F2.8 GM lens have also been introduced, including the VF-82MP MC protector and VF-82CPAM Circular PL filter..</p>
<p><strong>New FE 85mm F1.4 GM Telephoto Prime Lens</strong></p>
<p>Designed as the ultimate portrait lens, the long-awaited new FE 85mm F1.4 GM telephoto prime lens (model SEL85F14GM) strikes a perfect balance between resolution and bokeh in a compact package.</p>
<p>The lens features a new XA (extreme aspherical) element as well as three ED glass elements that work together to ensure that the in-focus areas are captured in extremely high resolution while the surrounding out-of-focus areas dissolve smoothly into a beautiful soft backdrop. It has a circular aperture with 11 blades – the most ever used in an α lens – that ensures bokeh is smooth and visually appealing.  Externally, the new model has Sony’s original Nano AR Coating, which is of particular importance in a portrait lens as it reduces flare and ghosting, even with backlit subjects or similarly challenging lighting conditions.</p>
<p>For accurate autofocusing, the FE 85mm F1.4 GM lens includes a ring drive SSM motor system that provides ample power and speed to drive the lens’ large, heavy focus group. It’s also equipped with two position sensors to support flawless focus control of the large, heavy lens elements.</p>
<p>This new professional portrait lens is dust and moisture resistant and also has an aperture ring with on/off switchable click stops that can be adjusted based on whether a user is shooting still images or movies.  It also has an AF / MF switch and a focus hold button.<sup class="green">2</sup></p>
<p><strong>New FE 70-200mm F2.8 GM OSS Telephoto Zoom</strong></p>
<p>Covering the frequently used 70-200mm focal range, the new FE 70-200mm F2.8 GM OSS telephoto zoom lens (model SEL70200GM) offers extremely high rendering, AF performance and image stabilization, making it a versatile choice for shooting wildlife, sports, weddings and a variety of other events and locations1.</p>
<p>The new flagship telephoto zoom model delivers extraordinary sharpness and clarity throughout the entirety of its zoom range thanks to its three advanced lens elements including XA, Super ED and ED glass components, as well as its Nano AR coating.</p>
<p>The new FE 70-200mm F2.8 GM OSS lens features a floating focusing system – implemented in an α zoom lens for the first time – that contributes to an impressive minimum focusing distance of merely 0.96m and ensures AF performance is optimized during both still and video shooting. The lens includes a SSM (Super Sonic Motor) plus dual linear motors that work together to move large lens elements quickly – a task that requires a high level of drive control and ensures focus accuracy. The new model also has built in Optical SteadyShot™ image stabilization for capturing sharp, blur-free subjects at all focal lengths and a rotating tripod mount that allows the camera to be quickly removed from a connected tripod as needed.</p>
<p>The new 70-200mm telephoto zoom lens is dust and moisture resistant with an additional fluorine coating added to the front lens.  It also has a focus hold button as well as a focal range limiter.</p>
<p>Sony has also announced new compact 1.4x and 2x Teleconverters  – models SEL14TC and SEL20TC respectively – that offer even greater reach while maintaining the overall streamlined design and feel of the 70-200mm lens.<sup class="green">3</sup></p>
<p>Pricing and Availability</p>
<p>The new FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM Standard Zoom and 85mm F1.4 GM Telephoto prime lenses will be available in March for about $2,200 and $1,800, respectively.  In Canada, they will be sold for $2,900 CA and $2,400 CA, respectively.</p>
<p>The new 70-200mm F2.8 GM Telephoto Zoom Lens and its compatible 1.4x and 2x Teleconverters will be available in May.  Pricing is not yet available for these models.</p>
<p>The new G Master Series of interchangeable lenses will be sold at a variety of Sony authorized dealers throughout North America.</p>
<p><span class="green">1.      A software update may be required to provide compatibility of lenses with some cameras. See the Sony support site www.esupport.sony.com for additional details.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">2.      Limitations apply to AF operation when shooting movies with certain camera bodies. A software update may be required to provide AF compatibility of FE 85mm F1.4 GM with some cameras during movie shooting. See the Sony support site for lens/body compatibility details.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">3.      SEL70200GM is only compatible lens at the time of announcement</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

